# Unsere gelben Kunstwerke



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

Um die Farbpalette etwas zu erweitern, könnt ihr hier euer gelbes Zeugs posten !


----------



## cluso (27. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Um die Farbpalette etwas zu erweitern, könnt ihr hier euer gelbes Zeugs posten !



Aber bitte nicht mit solchen winzigen Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2009)

http://http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/442150/ppuser/39740


Das hintere mein neongelbes Schätzchen kennt jeder in der Gegend


----------



## Illuminus (28. Januar 2009)

wenn de ein http:// wegnehmen könnte dann sieht mans auch


----------



## whotsupwithtis (29. Januar 2009)

Unsichtbar ist in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt schlecht. Etwas mehr Mühe könnte man sich schon geben, das gilt für den TO wie für den URL Vertipper.


----------



## Christian Back (29. Januar 2009)

whotsupwithtis schrieb:


> Unsichtbar ist in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt schlecht. Etwas mehr Mühe könnte man sich schon geben, das gilt für den TO wie für den URL Vertipper.



Du hast in gewisser weise Recht. Aber wer meine Bikes in groß sehen möchte, kann auf mein Album gehen.
Und, wie du siehst, beginnt der Fred mit einem Zwinkern, also geht es hier nicht um höchstauflösende Hochglanzbildchen, sondern einfach um "gelbe Kisten".


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Du hast in gewisser weise Recht. Aber wer meine Bikes in groß sehen möchte, kann auf mein Album gehen.



... und das genau ist NICHT der sinn einer galerie in einem unterforum. 
galerie bedeutet schöne bilder für alle und nicht winzige, kaum erkenntliche thumbnails.

der "aufwand" für dich ein bild anzuhängen oder aus dem fotoalbum einzufügen ist der gleiche.  

nur so zum nachdenken 
flo


----------



## Christian Back (29. Januar 2009)

Etwas schärfer...


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Etwas schärfer...






so geht das!!!


----------



## Christian Back (29. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so geht das!!!



Bigger is better ? 
Wie machst´n das ?
Thanx !


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch gold, nicht gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Januar 2009)

seh ich auch so - definitiv ein goldenes bike .-


----------



## Christian Back (29. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das ist doch gold, nicht gelb



Gelb is´ anne Gabel !
Die Bikefarbe hieß bei Stevens damals "Laguna Yellow" .
In welcher Laguna das war, ... 
Aber die hatten zu der Zeit den "Laguna- Trip": blau, schwarz , alles "Laguna" .


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Thread sollte ja für die Farbe sein, nicht den Namen... 
Wobei es ja im weiteren Sinne schon in die Richtung geht. Knalliges gelb find ich aber schöner.
Wenn das Fotoalbum wieder Online ist poste nochmal mein altes Kokopelli (auch wenn ich digital irgendwie nur noch die Crappy Flurbilder finde bevor es in der Bucht Richtung Berlin verschwunden ist)...


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Naja, der Thread sollte ja für die Farbe sein, nicht den Namen...
> Wobei es ja im weiteren Sinne schon in die Richtung geht. Knalliges gelb find ich aber schöner.
> Wenn das Fotoalbum wieder Online ist poste nochmal mein altes Kokopelli (auch wenn ich digital irgendwie nur noch die Crappy Flurbilder finde bevor es in der Bucht Richtung Berlin verschwunden ist)...



Knalliges Gelb hat mein NOX Eclipse, ist aber derzeit Radlos im Keller...
Im Album allerdings ein gleichfarbiger NOX- Crosser.
Gelb genug ?


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Januar 2009)

Geil!
Genau so muss das sein!!!
Schönes Bike.


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Geil!
> Genau so muss das sein!!!
> Schönes Bike.



Is´ aber auch nich dat reine "Gelb"... 
Is RAL 1028.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (31. Januar 2009)

Es sieht eher so nach gelb-orange Metallik aus, wenn man da slicks drauf macht könnte es glatt als Fitnessbike durchgehen


----------



## Christian Back (1. Februar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Es sieht eher so nach gelb-orange Metallik aus, wenn man da slicks drauf macht könnte es glatt als Fitnessbike durchgehen



Gibt´s  denn sonst keine gelben Räder im Forum außer den drei gezeigten ?


----------



## eifelhexe (1. Februar 2009)

ne ein gelbes bike würd ich mir nie zulegen...Ich bin doch nicht bei der Post....Aber wenns einem gefällt,warum nicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Februar 2009)

Hey, ich bin 11 Jahre eins gefahren und wenn's gut gemacht ist mal ein richtiger Brenner 
Hätte Sinister sich letztes Jahr kundenfreundlicher gezeigt hätte ich das Kokopelli durchaus durch ein gelbes Mustang von FTW ersetzt, aber so fahr ich halt ein Jahr das Schneeweisschen bevor was Titangraues aufgebaut wird...


----------



## gemorje (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mein ehemaliges, gelbes Bike, das mir so einige Rennsiege beschert hat....





..das gleiche Bike gabs vorher auch mal in gold...





naja, das war einmal. 
Jetzt wird nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz das Neue aufgebaut...leider nicht in gelb


----------



## Christian Back (3. Februar 2009)

Fein, fein!


----------



## Bajo (3. Februar 2009)

An meinem Sinus Arizona von Staiger ist auch ein bischen gelb


----------



## Christian Back (3. Februar 2009)

Bajo schrieb:


> An meinem Sinus Arizona von Staiger ist auch ein bischen gelb



*Super !* *Mehr !!!*


----------



## JensXTR (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## Shorty2682 (4. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bajo (4. Februar 2009)

Bitte gebt mir mal ein Tip,wie ich Bilder wie oben ,direkt einstellen kann und nicht nur als Anhang.
Gruß Bajo


----------



## Christian Back (5. Februar 2009)

@ shorty und @ jens: sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.
Hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber meine zweite gelbe Karre (das Melonengelb kommt hier leider eher Zitronig... ).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Februar 2009)

Bajo schrieb:


> Bitte gebt mir mal ein Tip,wie ich Bilder wie oben ,direkt einstellen kann und nicht nur als Anhang.
> Gruß Bajo



In Dein Fotoalbum hochladen.
Klicke auf "Fotos" unter Deinem Beitrag, den ich verlinkt habe, dann auf Fotos hierher hochladen.

Wenn Du dann auf Dein Fotoalbum schaust, werden die Bilder in klein, als Thumbnails angezeigt. 
Klicke das, welches Du zeigen willst, an.
Darunter gibt es dann die Funktion "BBCode ein-/ausblenden". Da klickst Du drauf.
Es erscheinen Links zu dem Bild in verschiedenen Größen. Auf einen davon klicken, und dann Strg+C und im Beitrag, in den es rein soll, Strg+V.


----------



## GüNtHeR 123 (5. Februar 2009)

so hier is dann mal mein gelbes bike:


----------



## 2fast4u (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ist zwar nicht direkt mein Bike (habe es letzte Saison für meine Freundin aufgebaut...)
aber ich wills euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:


















Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Bajo (5. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tip zum einstellen der Bilder.
So, jetzt nochmal die Bildern in groß.








Gruß Bajo


----------



## Rasende Nase (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Bajo! Die Ausgangsbasis ist schon mal sehr schön. Muss gestehen ich kenn die Rahmenschmiede nicht 
Aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Aufbau nicht. Sorry! Ist es die Sattelstütze oder der Sattel? Sind es die Maguras? Der Spacerturm oder die Griffe incl. Barends? Oder gar die Pedale und der Ständer ( der Ständer gehört zum Fahrer und nicht ans Rad ) Wirkt irgendwie unharmonisch.
Wie gesagt: Der Rahmen ist in meinen Augen ein Traum, aber Tuningpotenzial ist noch jede Menge vorhanden. Würde nicht mal viel kosten. Aber der Rahmen ist sehr, sehr schön!
Also mach was draus
Schönen Gruß!


----------



## CSB (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Februar 2009)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist zwar nicht direkt mein Bike (habe es letzte Saison für meine Freundin aufgebaut...)
> aber ich wills euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:
> ...



Oh ja, sehr! Die Gabel ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Deine Liebste weiß die Fahreigenschaften sicher zu schätzen.
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von geraden Lenkern mit 31,8er Klemmung.
Der Rest ist dafür umso geiler - perfekter Rahmen, super Kurbel, X.O. mit Drehgriffen, Thomson und SLR - genau mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (6. Februar 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


>



suuuuuper geil !


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Oh ja, sehr! Die Gabel ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Deine Liebste weiß die Fahreigenschaften sicher zu schätzen.
> Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von geraden Lenkern mit 31,8er Klemmung.
> Der Rest ist dafür umso geiler - perfekter Rahmen, super Kurbel, X.O. mit Drehgriffen, Thomson und SLR - genau mein Ding.



gleiche meinung!
 os klemmung hat echt nie was an stahl oder titan verloren NIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dre (6. Februar 2009)

CSB schrieb:


>




Mit Unterschrift von Mike Kluge, alle Achtung. Mit dem hatte ich als Kind mal ne Klopperei. Kein Witz.


----------



## 2fast4u (6. Februar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Oh ja, sehr! Die Gabel ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Deine Liebste weiß die Fahreigenschaften sicher zu schätzen.
> Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von geraden Lenkern mit 31,8er Klemmung.
> Der Rest ist dafür umso geiler - perfekter Rahmen, super Kurbel, X.O. mit Drehgriffen, Thomson und SLR - genau mein Ding.





Vielen Dank für die Blumen

Die Gabel spricht sehr sensibel an, selbst mit nur 50kg lässt sich der Federweg toll ausnutzen.
Ausserdem baut sie extrem hoch, so blieb ein steiler Winkel beim Vorbau erspart...

Eure Einwände bezüglich Lenker/Vorbau verstehe ich.
Aber:
Leider gibts von FRM keinen Vorbau mit normaler 25,4mm Klemmung. Primär wurde aufs Gewicht geachtet, Ziel war sub 9kg! 
Was auch erreicht wurde.


Einzig der Lenker wird noch getauscht, aber es bleibt bei 31,8mm Klemmung. Wäre aber für Anregungen sehr dankbar!

lG Michael


----------



## CSB (7. Februar 2009)

> Mit Unterschrift von Mike Kluge, alle Achtung. Mit dem hatte ich als Kind mal ne Klopperei. Kein Witz.



ist keine richtige Unterschrift nur ein Sticker....Wer hat denn damals gewonnen?


----------



## der Steelman (7. Februar 2009)

mein gelbes 





grüße maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bajo (7. Februar 2009)

Rasende Nase schrieb:


> Hallo Bajo! Die Ausgangsbasis ist schon mal sehr schön. Muss gestehen ich kenn die Rahmenschmiede nicht
> Aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Aufbau nicht. Sorry! Ist es die Sattelstütze oder der Sattel? Sind es die Maguras? Der Spacerturm oder die Griffe incl. Barends? Oder gar die Pedale und der Ständer ( der Ständer gehört zum Fahrer und nicht ans Rad ) Wirkt irgendwie unharmonisch.
> Wie gesagt: Der Rahmen ist in meinen Augen ein Traum, aber Tuningpotenzial ist noch jede Menge vorhanden. Würde nicht mal viel kosten. Aber der Rahmen ist sehr, sehr schön!
> Also mach was draus
> Schönen Gruß!



Hallo Rasende Nase,
Staiger ist ein Fahrradhersteller in Schweinfurt und gehört jetzt zur Winora
Gruppe.
Ich fahre schon seit 35 Jahren Staiger und bin sehr zufrieden mir der Qualität.
Die  Ergongriffe wollte ich erst auch nicht drauf machen,bin jetzt aber wirklich froh sie zu haben ,da ich auch auf längeren Strecken sehr entspannt fahren kann, ohne das mir die Hände einschlafen.
Den Sattel habe ich ausgetauscht,da der original SMP Trecking Extra überhaupt nicht zu meinem Hintern passt.Den halt ich nicht mal 500m aus, da ich nur auf 2 Punkten Kontakt zum Sattel habe.
Der Ständer wurde mittlerweile getauscht gegen einen aus Alu. Naja, was sieht besser aus ,Ständer am Rad oder verkratzter Rahmen - ich bleib lieber beim Ständer.
Welche Pedale würdest Du denn empfehlen, reine Klickpedale entfallen da ich auf dem  Rad mit Strassenschuhen zur Arbeit fahre.
Ich Denke auch das ich noch ein Kilo rauskitzeln könnte,aber bischen Komfort möchte ich mit meinen 42 Lenzen mittlerweile schon haben.
Später vielleicht mal mit Wackeldackel hinten aufm Gepäckträger.
Gruß Bajo


----------



## Christian Back (7. Februar 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> mein gelbes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dre (7. Februar 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> ist keine richtige Unterschrift nur ein Sticker....Wer hat denn damals gewonnen?




Mike Kluge; weil mein Cousin, die feige Sau, abgehauen ist und ich damals meine Brille verloren hatte.

Man waren wir damals doof. Unglaublich.


----------



## SCK (7. Februar 2009)

yo yellow mit blood red


----------



## Rasende Nase (7. Februar 2009)

Bajo schrieb:


> Hallo Rasende Nase,
> Staiger ist ein Fahrradhersteller in Schweinfurt und gehört jetzt zur Winora
> Gruppe.
> Ich fahre schon seit 35 Jahren Staiger und bin sehr zufrieden mir der Qualität.
> ...



Hallo Bajo! Staiger ist mir sehr wohl ein Begriff. Nur am Rahmen ist ausser SINUS und ARIZONA nichts zu lesen und daher meine Unkenntnis. Fahre selber ein Rennrad von HAI BIKE und soviel ich weiss, gehören die genauso wie Staiger zur Winora Gruppe. Aber zu deinen Rad. Wenn es ein Alltagsrad ist, ist es ja alles bestens Ich dachte halt nur dass aus dem Rahmen so einiges rauszuholen wäre. Nichts für ungut. Aber dein Alter darf ja wirklich nicht als Ausrede gelten. Bin selber schon 45, und mir kann es einfach nicht hart genug sein Fahre ausser Rennrad und Hardtail auch noch ein MTB mit Starrgabel! Auf der Piste muss es Rocken! Das brauche ich einfach.
Aber dein Rahmen Ist wirklich sehr Ausbaufähig und nimm mir bitte die Kritik nicht übel!
So long: R.N.


----------



## elrond (7. Februar 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> der Steelman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein gelbes
> ...


----------



## Edith L. (8. Februar 2009)

Ich kannte mal einen, der hatte auch so eine Killerbee und der war es auch!


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Hier gehört auch das hin...:






Meckert los !


----------



## Bassi.s (16. März 2009)

Hier mein gelbes Rad


----------



## mtboma (18. März 2009)

dann mal mein kleines Lava Dome ist eigentlich zu klein aber zum rumalbern genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. März 2009)

Mein Pitch Pro ´08


----------



## Christian Back (18. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Updats:


----------



## Mikle (29. Mai 2009)

Na dann hier mal mein "Postbote" 
Gruß,
   Mikle


----------



## Christian Back (3. Juni 2009)

Fein, Mikle !

Grosser Teller vorn, ansonsten alles auf gutes Sitzen gemacht, wie mir scheint.
Recht individuell, aber gut.
Das Kona von MTBona ist absolut ein Hit!
Weiter so, postet eure Dienstfahrzeuge!!!


----------

